# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Бесплатные и пробные версии антивирусов

## Geser

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=122376

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## IlyaOS

Вот тут я накидал ссылок на бесплатные продукты, лень переписывать еще раз:
http://www.anti-malware.ru/index.phtml?part=freesoft - с описаниями
http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=5 

Еще есть сравнение он-лайн сканеров всех крупных вендоров
http://www.anti-malware.ru/index.pht...nline_scanners
Часто On-line сканеры намного удобнее, все приведенные в этом сранении кроме McAfee (жадные  блин) могут лечить, поэтому можно вообще не ставить антивирь на комп + базы всегда свежие.
On-access сканер все равно задалбливает тормозами, я его у себя отключаю часто. :Wink:

----------


## RiC

> Вот тут я накидал ссылок на бесплатные продукты, лень переписывать еще раз:


1. Там нет ничего бесплатного и ничего нового  :Smiley:  Это всё Trial.




> Еще есть сравнение он-лайн сканеров всех крупных вендоров


А чего сравнивали то ? Из параметров там есть только "скорость проверки".




> Часто On-line сканеры намного удобнее, все приведенные в этом сранении кроме McAfee (жадные  блин) могут лечить, поэтому можно вообще не ставить антивирь на комп + базы всегда свежие.
> On-access сканер все равно задалбливает тормозами, я его у себя отключаю часто.


Позвольте с Вами не согласиться - онлайн сканер это не более чем реклама продукта, и он не сравниться ни по возможностям, ни по характеристикам с "деманд" сканером. Проверка файлов в реальном времени, контроль входящего траффика и почты, тривиальный "NewDotNet" лишит вас доступа ко всем Online сканерам сразу и что вы после этого сможете сделать ?

----------


## IlyaOS

Сравнивись возможности, так как многие сканеры вообще сильно разные по функционалу + размер, скорость проверки.

По поводу функционала on-line сканеров, например у BitDefendera, можно насравивать основные вещи для on-demand, остальные конечно ориентированы на "домохозяек" (настроек почти нет).

Основная идея, что я имел ввиду, это то, что с их помощью можно быстро проконтролировать защиту, не лажанулась ли она, проверить подозрительный объект несколькими ведущими движками без установки продуктов.

В любом другом случая ясен перец что нормальный полнофункциональный продукт круче. :Wink:  

P.S. На счет on-acccess, я уже пол года работаю без этой хрени и не одного заражения, просто надо к безопасности отвественно подходить.




> 1. А чего сравнивали то ? Из параметров там есть только "скорость проверки".
> 
> Позвольте с Вами не согласиться - онлайн сканер это не более чем реклама продукта, и он не сравниться ни по возможностям, ни по характеристикам с "деманд" сканером. Проверка файлов в реальном времени, контроль входящего траффика и почты, тривиальный "NewDotNet" лишит вас доступа ко всем Online сканерам сразу и что вы после этого сможете сделать ?

----------


## Red Dragon

А почему ничего не сказано про Avast?
Его не pro версией можно пользоваться для домашних нужд бесплатно (лицензия на 1 год, но официально возобновляема, по крайней мере пока).
Кстати, это можно узнать из справки(ссылки) к центру  безопасности в WinXP SP2 :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Вот  *Здесь* в рамках партнерской программы Microsoft можно получить пробные версии ряда антивирусных продуктов, от 30 дней для McAfee до 1 года на eTrust EZ Antivirus

----------


## RiC

> А почему ничего не сказано про Avast?


Русскую версию скачать можно здесь, из бесплатных антивирусов Imho лучший.

----------


## Rene-gad

...знает кто-нибудь, с чем это едят?
http://anvir.com/index.htm

----------


## RiC

> ...знает кто-нибудь, с чем это едят?
> http://anvir.com/index.htm


Аналог WinPatrol + навороченный TaskManager, есть бесплатная русская версия - http://anvir.com/index_ru.htm, "антивирус" из него честно говоря никакой - десятка 3 вирусов может и знает, не более того.

----------


## UriF

> Аналог WinPatrol + навороченный TaskManager, есть бесплатная русская версия - http://anvir.com/index_ru.htm, "антивирус" из него честно говоря никакой - десятка 3 вирусов может и знает, не более того.


*зато cracks и keygens успешно идентифицирует, как trojans...
*

----------


## NickGolovko

Об avast - действительно _один из_ лучших бесплатников, но AntiVir его обходит, увы.

----------


## RiC

> Об avast - действительно _один из_ лучших бесплатников, но AntiVir его обходит, увы.


Всё течёт и всё меняется, за прошедшие с того времени полгода AntiVir очень сильно "подтянулся" и на текущий момент это действительно так.

----------


## NickGolovko

Нда, на дату не взглянул  :Wink:  Тем не менее avast остается пока что единственным бесплатником, снабженным Web-антивирусом. Key features у всех свои  :Smiley:

----------


## Locus

> Можно получить в бесплатное пользование многие антивирусы на срок от 3-х месяцев до года:
> EZ Antivirus -год
> .


 Программа хорошая, но потом выгонять её замучаешься. Хвостов много оставляет.

----------


## rayoflight

*Locus*
У меня она ничего не оставляет
Впрочем,как и все остальные.

----------


## Locus

> *Locus*
> У меня она ничего не оставляет
> Впрочем,как и все остальные.


 А у меня, после корректного удаления, не устанавливался Nod32, сигналил, что уже есть один антивирус. Пока , кажется, при помощи RegCleanr  остатки не выгнал, которые постоянно что-то прописывали в реестре. Что-то подобное и с Касперским было.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Кстати, кто пользовался AOL Касперского? Как он вам?

----------


## SuperBrat

> Кстати, кто пользовался AOL Касперского? Как он вам?


http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1016

----------


## Ego1st

> http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1016


Там как обычно обсуждалась, больше маркетинговая сторона, чем функциональность.. 
я пробовал, своими словами ничем не отличается от кав6.0.0.303 (за исключение, нехватки некоторых модулей)

----------


## Михрютка

А вот про это что можно сказать? Наткнулась нечаянно,так расписывают,что невольно про сыр,который в мышеловке вспоминаешь -
Антивирус Stop! 5.0 Scanner

http://www.proantivirus.com

----------


## Surfer

*Rampant*, я думаю что проактивка OA перебивает авастовкий.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rampant

*Surfer*, т. е. смотрит на ОА, и согласно кивает))) это зловред, армору специально разрешал, что бы Аваст хоть как то проявился, но недождался( Надо пробовать платную версию.

----------


## tnn

http://blog.giveawayoftheday.com/online-armor-on-gotd/

----------


## kreyckopf

Мне советуют поставить NETGATE.Spy.Emergency.v7.0.405.0, но я первый раз о таком слышу. А что вы слышали о нем и как думаете стоит ли попробовать?

----------


## senyak

Лучше нормальный антивирус, толку больше

----------


## chrislake

Хай джек не работает ведь под Windows 7?

точнее он не палит изменения в 7ке

----------


## pig

Многовато показывает. Но это не страшно.

----------


## Teron

есть хорошие бесплатные версии антивирусов, часто даже лучше и легче, чем платные

----------


## tar

Каспер Virus Removal tool проверяет комп со скоростью черепахи - дождаться результата нереально даже проверяя просто автозагрузку. От Drweb подобная утилита шустрит только в путь

----------


## TANUKI

> Полный провал заявленной проактивки Аваст 5, запускал новенький Digital Access. Смотрим.


Вот это ты даешь... Мало того, что ХР на Виртуал Боксе, так еще и под Шадоу-Юзер  :Smiley:  Мега-броня  :Smiley:  Под таким не страшно любую заразу запускать  :Smiley:

----------


## pavelus

Я ваш давний "читатель", но раньше вроде никогда тут ничего не отписывал, практически всегда находил ответы в уже созданных темах. Тема бесплатного "избавления" от вирусов меня интересует в первую очередь! Особенно "припекло" последний месяц. До этого мой стационарный NOD32 выручали периодические "вспомогательные" проверки бесплатных тулсов от DrWeb и AVP... но сейчас даже они перестали справляться со стремительным распространением авторановских вирусов. Нашел тему посвященную именно авторанам, но универсального подходящего решения так для себя и не нашел (большое количество юзеров, которые обязательно должны пользоваться флэшками, причем возможность их всех обучить какому-то дисциплинированному ограниченному использованию флэшек даже НЕ РАССМАТРИВАЕТСЯ )))

Недолгие но упорные поиски дали результат! Решение моей проблемы было найдено и интересными деталями, которые я нашел, решил поделиться с вами.

К теме о бесплатных вирусах: 
был найден новый украинский бесплатный антивирус *Зілля* http://zillya.ua/ru/, _прошу оценить и поделиться результатами тестирования_. Знакомые, которые посоветовали, вроде уже больше месяца пользуются и хвалят...

Но основным сокровищем которое я "откопал" оказалась программа, которая придумана КОНКРЕТНО для защиты USB порта (флэшек). Название соответствующее: *USB Disk Security* http://www.zbshareware.com/solutions/index.html

Эту программку я уже сам протестировал и *ОЧЕНЬ ДОВОЛЕН РЕЗУЛЬТАТОМ*. Правда чисто ради интереса прогнал инстальник программы (который весит кстати всего навсего 926 КБ и устанавливается моментально) через www.virustotal.com и получил следющее:

Результат: 5/41 (12.2%)
Вот список тех 5 вирусов (из 41) которые что-то заподозрили...

Антивирус  	Версия  	Обновление  	Результат
a-squared		4.5.0.50	2010.05.10	Trojan.Win32.Buzus.dsod!A2
Comodo		4893		2010.05.20	Heur.Suspicious
Jiangmin		13.0.900	2010.05.20	Trojan/TDSS.krn
McAfee-GW-Ed	2010.1	2010.05.20	Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Trojan.D
Prevx			3.0		2010.05.20	Medium Risk Malware

Вопрос к опытным админам: стоит ли обращать на это внимание?

----------


## ak_

А разве не проще отключить на компах автозапуск со сменных носителей?

"К теме о бесплатных вирусах"  :Smiley:  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...ghlight=zillya

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А разве не проще отключить на компах автозапуск со сменных носителей?


Недостаточно. Двойной клик на флешке в проводнике и имеем сюрприз

----------


## tar

> Недостаточно. Двойной клик на флешке в проводнике и имеем сюрприз


хм , у меня AVZ блокирует автозапуски и на двойной клик по флэшке в проводнике

----------


## ak_

> Недостаточно. Двойной клик на флешке в проводнике и имеем сюрприз


Получается, что функция отключения автозапуска со сменных носителей через *Мастер поиска и устранения проблем* в AVZ бесполезна, поскольку  имеем блокировку автозапуска только при подключении флэшки? О_о
Если на зараженную флэшку зайти через проводник, то экзешник, путь к которому прописан в *.inf*-файле запустится?

----------


## ilax

Позволю себе напомнить про бесплатный Comodo Internet Security.
Для меня странно, что он отсутствует в списке.
В целом работает как Kaspersky, на тестах проявляется примерно так же. Отличные способности обнаружения и защиты.
На машинах, где его ставил, за годы вирусы не появлялись (периодическая проверка независимыми антивирусами), по сравнению с машинами с антивирусами из этого списка.
IMHO - он должен быть и на первом месте. Единственный минус, в ранних версиях довольно много спрашивал, сейчас накоплена хорошая база безопасных приложений и действий системы.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Позволю себе напомнить про бесплатный Comodo Internet Security.
> Для меня странно, что он отсутствует в списке.


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=53033




> В целом работает как Kaspersky, на тестах проявляется примерно так же. Отличные способности обнаружения и защиты.


Однако  :Smiley:

----------


## ilax

*Venus Doom*, В теме ничего особенного нет.
Я действительно не знаю никаких плохих сторон этого антивируса. И везде, где он стоял, машины были чисты. В отличие от Avira, Avast и т.п. (много таких машин лечить приходилось)
При этом он является комплексной защитой.

----------


## Surfer

Я бы добавил в шапку Rising Free AV и PCTools Free AV.  :Smiley:

----------


## grobik

> Venus Doom, В теме ничего особенного нет.


За одним небольшим исключением-*вся* эта тема целиком посвящена Комоду.



> Я действительно не знаю никаких плохих сторон этого антивируса.


*ilax*,не холивара ради,а исключительно в целях информации - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=80482

----------


## antanta

> Я бы добавил в шапку Rising Free AV и PCTools Free AV.


 Мне вчера приносили машинку с Rising. Расследование показало, что им таки был обнаружен драйвер руткита. И уничтожен (файл, но не ключ в реестре). В итоге комп просто не грузился. Таким подходом к лечению (по моим наблюдениям) страдает также Avast.
 Кстати, кроме того руткита, на компе была целая шайка зверушек. Может, я зря грешу на антивирус? Может быть они там между собой передрались от невыносимой тесноты?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ilax

*grobik*, холивары вообще не люблю. С ссылкой ознакомился, спасибо. Но у меня вообще антивира не стоит  :Wink:  Хотя может в ближ время комодо поставлю-таки.

На форуме много тем про Комодо. Моё же сообщение было посвящено не обсуждению Комодо, а добавлению его описания в список хороших бесплатных антивирусов.

----------


## casper3

Кто последний - 6ой - CureIT запускал с live cd? На нескольких ПК пробовал грузиться с hirens boot cd и с ERD Commander и нигде CuteIT не заработал. Появляется окошко с вопросом про усиленную защиту и, независимо от ответа, процесс завершается.

----------


## Субарист

> ...На форуме много тем про Комодо. Моё же сообщение было посвящено не обсуждению Комодо, а добавлению его описания в список хороших бесплатных антивирусов.


Тем-то много, но в основном про фаервол. Антивирусный компонент как-то ИМХО обойден вниманием. В основном слухи насчет того, что когда-то он был не слишком хорош... Хотя если он сейчас хотя-бы на уровне Аваста, то очень хороший вариант с учетом того, что это все-же комбайн с отличной стенкой и бесплатно. 
Кстати про Облачную Панду такая же фигня  :Sad:  Толковой инфы про нее крохи.

----------


## santy

> Кто последний - 6ой - CureIT запускал с live cd? На нескольких ПК пробовал грузиться с hirens boot cd и с ERD Commander и нигде CuteIT не заработал. Появляется окошко с вопросом про усиленную защиту и, независимо от ответа, процесс завершается.


на hirens boot cd 11.0 долго висело окно "усиленная защита", пока не выключил виртуальную машину, на ERD commander 2005 Cureit нормально запустился, в сборку ERD добавлен Cureit от 12 августа 2010г.

----------


## Espero

Скажите те, кто пользуется бесплатной Авирой (9 или 10 версия - без разницы), есть ли проблемы с обновлением этого продукта? Год назад на разных машинах под XP SP3 в один момент Авира перестала обновляться, затем начала хаотично скачивать по 50-60 мБ баз и выдавать ошибку, что процесс завершен неудачно. Интернет у нас дорогой, недолго думая, снес антивирус. Как ситуация обстоит сейчас? Если задержки в обновлениях или подобные проблемы? Если этот вопрос уже где-то обсуждался или обсуждается, просто укажите ссылку - буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Субарист

> Скажите те, кто пользуется бесплатной Авирой (9 или 10 версия - без разницы), есть ли проблемы с обновлением этого продукта?..


Пользуюсь и платной и бесплатной Авирой 9-й версии (10-ку все никак перевести не могут, черти  :Furious3:  ). С обновлениями все ОК. Бесплатная, конечно, иногда подтормаживает и обновляется не сразу как только к инету подключаешься, но таких проблем, как вы пишете ни разу не видел.

----------


## ludoedushka

Печальное событие.
Как сказано на сайте http://proantivirus.com/ru/
"Разработчик "Антивирус Stop!", Сергей Бодня, прекратил развитие и поддержку проекта".
Так, что этот антивирус придется вычеркнуть из списка.
Кстати, почему-то никто не опишет свои впечатления от "бесплатного украинского" антивируса Zillya! 
http://zillya.ua/ru/
Неужели никто не пробовал?

----------


## sum_ppp

Zillya! Антивирус - по тестам -вполне нормально и шустро работает, вирусы ловит не хуже каспера. Многоуровневая система защиты от шпионских и рекламных программ. Уникальные технологии распознавания новых и неизвестных угроз. Мгновенное блокирование опасных файлов, которые могут проникнуть на компьютер вместе с почтовыми сообщениями или из ИнтернетаВозможность устанавливать Zillya! Антивирус даже на зараженный компьютер

Zillya! Помощник - это "какая-то рекламная туфта" -был разработан на базе Zillya! Антивирус специально для того, чтобы Вы могли убедиться в эффективности механизма нахождения угроз перед принятием решения относительно использования Zillya! Антивирус.

Zillya! LiveCD был специально разработан на случаи когда операционная система повреждена вредоносным ПО и уже не способна корректно работать, или вообще не загружается.

----------


## Субарист

> Zillya! Антивирус - по тестам -вполне нормально и шустро работает, вирусы ловит не хуже каспера....


А можно ссылочку на тесты? Только не от разработчиков этого Зилля, а из более независимых источников  :Wink:

----------


## sum_ppp

http://hackua.com/showthread.php?t=1607

----------


## grobik

> http://hackua.com/showthread.php?t=1607


Спасибо,*sum_ppp*.
Других ссылок нет?



> Для тестування антивірусів були взяті два архіви вірусів, котрі ми будемо сканувати для отримання результатів. Архіви були взяти в інтернеті, котрим вже більше ніж рік, тому тестування антивірусів будуть старі віруси, з них немає вірусів які зараз найбільше активні.
> 
> 1 ) Тестування архіву котрий налічує 7100 об'єктів.


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=77686  :Wink:

----------


## sum_ppp

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1901139.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0uKauanYxQ
http://www.computerra.ru/terralab/softerra/447155/
http://adminnew.blogspot.com/2010/05/zillya.html
http://proxylife.org/test-antivirus-...vs-zillya.html

----------


## Sibir

Новый Комодо-5

http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-...t-security.php

----------


## senyak

Уже юзаем с Norton Antivirus 2011

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

> Уже юзаем с Norton Antivirus 2011


Аналогично.  :Smiley:

----------


## motormerc

Положил вирусы (и еще на всяк случай папку с ними ) в корень системного диска , начал сканировать - свежескачанный CureIt их просто не замечает. Продукт испортился ? Как такое может быть ??? Зачем производить такое ??? Zillya кстати так же в упор не видит зловредов.
Папку с вирусами и отчеты Курельта и VRT от Каспера (который кстати сразу увидел инфекцию) прилагаю:

----------


## olejah

Если хотите помочь, вирусы загружайте по правилам - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678

----------

